# Pebbles! Finally :)



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

So heres finally some pictures of Pebbles!

We bumped into her and her mummy on the way to the park again and i had my camera!  
Im holding her then theres some photos of my little brother holding her too! Shes 15 months old, 15cms tall and 1lbs 7oz!!! She is sooo tiny! (Shes a Chorkie!)


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

shes so cute and has such a sweet face!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a cutie!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What a sweetie,my tiny tortoise is called Pebbles,what a lovely name


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd be so scared of breaking her!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw she's adorable!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

JRZL said:


> shes so cute and has such a sweet face!





TLI said:


> What a cutie!!





michele said:


> What a sweetie,my tiny tortoise is called Pebbles,what a lovely name





rache said:


> I'd be so scared of breaking her!!





foggy said:


> Aw she's adorable!!



Thanks every one! Pebbles is a lush name i agree! x

Rachel to be honest i was scared to pick her up  lol Shes soo teeny! And shes a lovely Silver & Tan, coloured almost exactly like a mini yorkie! She was even born with some strange mini tail so she looks very much pure bred but you can tell she has some chihuahua in her  x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

If i ever got a mix always said i'd have a chorkie. She's too cute


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Isnt she just Daisy! She thinks shes a Rottweiler too! It is just ROFL funny! lol x


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

She is so adorable.

Joy xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Joy!  x


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

EEEKK!!!! I am stunned by her utter cuteness!! Makes me want one! xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh my 1 1/2lbs really??! She is so tiny! And cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW she is soo tiny, tiny but mighty i bet


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg what an adorable little thing!! Chihuahua and Yorkie? (Is that what Chorkie is?) Is she yours?


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

omg she is so adorable!!!! I love the yorkie look. We have a Morkie (Rosa) and one day I would like another! MANY years from now lol


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Guess said:


> EEEKK!!!! I am stunned by her utter cuteness!! Makes me want one! xx


Haha thank you she is a beautiful cross bred  Her mummy is hoping to repeat this with Tiny sometime later this year!



MChis said:


> Oh my 1 1/2lbs really??! She is so tiny! And cute!


Yes .. She is tiny!!!  Thank you



Brodysmom said:


> What a cutie patootie!


Thank you!



Bellatrix said:


> WOW she is soo tiny, tiny but mighty i bet


She thinks shes huge  lol! Thank you



YoQuiero said:


> Omg what an adorable little thing!! Chihuahua and Yorkie? (Is that what Chorkie is?) Is she yours?


Yes! Mum is a Yorkie, Dad is a Chihuahua. She belongs to our friend and lives with her mummy!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Tracilea said:


> omg she is so adorable!!!! I love the yorkie look. We have a Morkie (Rosa) and one day I would like another! MANY years from now lol


Thank you! She is a lovely girlie! We're so proud of how she turns out! The rest of the litter (2 boys) also live in the village around me! I have to go see them soon! Although they arent half as cute


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is quite a doll baby. What a sweet teeny face and feet she has.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you! she has adorable little feet anout the size of a penny  lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww, she is just too beautiful. I love the scruffy windswept look!
Yorkie's really dont know how small they are do they? There is a miniature Yorkie and a Chorkie near me who both walk about off lead with total confidence..


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Jaspers a minature Yorkie.. and barks like a big boy.. except when he see's another dog he yaps and eeks (literally eeks) like a GIRL!!! I think i might be wanting a chorkie.. along with another chi.. maybe i should move first!

Robyn.. can you steal her for me ha ha? Along with one of your boys?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

catz4m8z said:


> Aww, she is just too beautiful. I love the scruffy windswept look!
> Yorkie's really dont know how small they are do they? There is a miniature Yorkie and a Chorkie near me who both walk about off lead with total confidence..


Haha i knwo isnt it just cute! Her Mum Izzy Doesnt ever have a lead, but shes so teeny Pebbles does!  lol



Daisydoo said:


> Jaspers a minature Yorkie.. and barks like a big boy.. except when he see's another dog he yaps and eeks (literally eeks) like a GIRL!!! I think i might be wanting a chorkie.. along with another chi.. maybe i should move first!
> 
> Robyn.. can you steal her for me ha ha? Along with one of your boys?


Haha Well if you want a Chorkie like Pebbles wait until i hear from Their owners, as she wants to breed Izzy again to Tiny, so if theres one as cute as this ill let you know  lol Shes a lush baby girl!


----------

